# Prelude in B minor



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

A prelude it is. I play it, indeed. With mistakes. There are two performances here and both have mistakes, despite the fact that this is absolutely easy thing to play. I had little time to record it so I didn't get to the final, no-mistakes attempt. But you can hear.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting. Sounds like early Scriabin. The recording tends to emphasize the low notes, so the higher ones aren't clear, but the imagination can supply them.

Thanks for using YouTube; I finally get a chance to hear you.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Early Scriabin - a flattering comparison. Thank you. 

I'll always use YouTube when I play something myself but there is no sense in uploading MIDI playbacks there, that's why I've used only SoundCloud so far.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Thanks for using YouTube; I finally get a chance to hear you.


And even better--see you!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah, prepared piano.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Score, please. I might be able to make a better recording.


----------

